# Vikings will play the first regular-season Monday night game



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Vikings will play the first-ever regular-season Monday night game on ESPN, according to league sources. 
An announcement will be made later today that the Vikings will play Washington at 6 p.m. on Sept. 11 at FedEx Field in the first game of a doubleheader. Oakland will visit San Diego at 9:15 p.m. in the second game.

ESPN will take over the rights to Monday night football from Disney cousin ABC. ESPN had previously had the rights to Sunday night NFL games.

The Sept. 11 game will be the first for the Vikings under new coach Brad Childress. The NFL also is expected to announce that the defending Super Bowl champion Pittsburgh Steelers will play host to the Miami Dolphins in the Thursday night season-opener on Sept. 7. That game will be carried by NBC.


----------

